# Longy 27.12.08 - What's the story?



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

They say pics are worth 1000 words - So what's the story?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are some snaps ;-) of MY day....


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Stay tuned on this post guys. Something serious happened at Longy today which will be on Channel 7 news tonite. I'll add to this later suffice to say that a 5m Great White Shark cut short our fishing trip. Karnage was bumped by the shark and ended up in the water. We all got rescued by a couple of stinkboats and ferried back to shore. At one point I thought Johnny's number was up when the shark went for his yak. I'll upload some photos later once I sort through them.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Mrs Claus is looking ok!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

jeez murd that gives me the heeby jeebes, and you managed to stay cool through-out this and took photos? wow :shock:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Just found this on news.com http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,24 ... 45,00.html

This poor guy didn't make it by the sounds of it.


----------



## sarmal (Dec 22, 2008)

ye god man I got goosebumbs, I wounder if the story will air up here will keep an eye out for it tonight.

Cheers

Mal


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow, glad everyone's ok apart from needing new underwear.

Looking forward to hearing Karnage and Johnny's version of events as well as seeing any pics.


----------



## sarmal (Dec 22, 2008)

Ive just seen a short clip of the news report .....carnt waite to see the rest of the pics and story

Cheers

Mal

ps glad that your telling the story of the one that got away


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, just saw the news break on 7. Looks like you guys managed to get some footage as well...

Good to see everyone made it back.

So, whos fishing Longy tomorrow :lol:

RH


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

so I assume that Karnage had the White shark hooked up at the time it bumped him??? :shock: :shock: :shock:

Good to hear everyone is/was OK (hopefully).


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

unbelievable guys , ring harry m miller and sell him some footage, and to think polylureosis sticks his hands in the water to take those great underwater shots

all the best pete


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

all the yaks and boats where slaming into kings every drop without fail. a pro fisho aprox 80 meters away yelled out "4 meter shark coming your way!"
myself thought he was just having a laugh trying to stir us up until a huge dorsal fin apeared moments later. i saw the shark cruise past johnny, murd and another yaker(fogot name?) and then appear a meter to the right of me. i took off as fast as i could but it done a u-turn and 
grazed the side of the yak and tiped me in! struggled to flip the yak back over but finaly did and got in back on. i must of been in the water for aprox 60 secs. then sam cam to the rescue and pulled me aboard his tinny. the shark continued to circle everyone for a good 10-15 minutes and even came up with its head out the water and had a go at the tinny. rick came to the tinny as well and held on to the side and johnny and friend held on for a bit but for some reason let go and the monster started to rub against them half out the water for a good while. another boat came to the rescue and grabed them two and picked up henry who was 100 meters or so away , rick jumped in the tinny and we all got a lift back in. all of this was captued on camera by a bloke in the tinny that rescued us. im sure he got a nice price for it from channel seven. was forced to be interviewed by a hot reporter who i think i have feelings for ;-). i do get very camera shy tho so i didnt cope real well.
big thanks to everyone that helped. if i was alone im sure it could of been fatal.
keepers... 69cm king, 44cm samson, 35cm snapper.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

HOLY SHIZA! Close call. Thats what boats are good for. Glad your all safe. Ya think you will be going out again?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

So Gary, we need some wire. Heavy wire...

Guys, from the comfort of home it's easy to have slight "wish I was there" feelings, but I reckon if I'd been there I'd 've had fervent "wish I was elsewhere" feelings. Nice bit of cameraderie from the various boaties is good to see. Must've been surreal in the fog, glad it's only Steve's underwear that suffered.

Shark shield has moved way up the priority list.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Must have been those funny little seal like fins flapping away under some of those yaks - !

Glad to hear your all ok.................I think I would have walked on water to warriewood via pooh propulsions If I would have been there - unfortunatley I was way too tired to get up at 4 am !!!!!!

You live and you learn... and thats a story for the great grandkids....

BTY does GWS go for Mojos, Gulps or Jigs ??


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I cant wait for Johnnys - beatnik style - report on the events !!!!!!!


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

*Murd's recollection of events:*

The morning saw the thickest fog I've ever experienced across the beaches. Once we paddled from shore, any sight of land was lost and trust was put into the GPS for finding the marks. I made a comment that conditions looked quite 'sharky' - reasonable swell, north wind, warmish water, and lots of kings. We were joined by some of the other boys later who had gotten lost in the fog trying to find the marks.

Anyway, many kings and laughs later, one of the pro boats yells out in the fog, 'There's a five metre great white shark coming your way!' We thought he was joking until he yelled again and someone spotted a fin coming towards the group of us.

The shark swam between us and moved underneath Johnnys' yak creating considerable turbulence. At the time someone, I think Justin, was reeling in a kingie a short ways behind Johnny. It sort of then moved from yak to yak with everybody not knowing exactly what to do. The next thing I hear a shout and turned to see Karnage in the water with the shark going past him. Everybody takes action and paddles over to ward the shark off in case it came back for a taste. Someone yelled out to a tinny for help and they rushed over. Watching Karnage, I thought he would be taken as it took him about 40 secs to right the yak and climb back on. At the time, he had a sack of bloody fish on board which was a nasty scenario. Karnage was helped into the tinny by the crew then the shark came back, circling us all as if trying to pick off a loner. For safety we huddled and locked ourselves in against the tinny for rigidity in case someone else got bumped. The shark came alongside the tinny and brought its head out of the water. This was all captured on video from one of the blokes on the tinny.

The pro said it would be okay to paddle away but to keep together, so Johnny and Justin took off for the long trek to shore. So what happens - the shark leaves us and races towards Johnny. It came in from the rear, lifted its metre high fin and cruised alongside him. At that moment I thought Johnny or Justin were gone. I'll never get that terrifying image out of my mind and congratulate the boys for not panicking. The pro boat tore over to them and helped chase the shark away. At that moment, we all knew that none of us were going to be able to paddle in and if the two boats which transported us weren't there, the outcome may have been quite tragic.

Here's a few pics. Taking snaps was the last thing on my mind at the time and I only grabbed the camera once I was safely in the tinny. The best footage will be on the video which Ch7 Seven I hope shows.









This is Karnage safely in the boat after his close encounter. Johnny and Justin are in the background heading to shore.









At this point the shark is heading towards the boys. We yell out and try to get their attention









The pro boat rushes over to intercept the shark. I just missed getting the dorsal fin on the shot. Everyone is thinking the worst at this moment.









Rescued!









Karnage's and my yak getting a tow to the ramp. Karnage lost his rods when he went over.









Safely back, with a story to tell!









Justin being interviewed by the tasty reporter girl from Ch7.


----------



## likatiger (Dec 5, 2008)

WOW, just watched the report on the news, you guys are lucky, what a trip to remember. Hope it doesnt stop you from enjoying this great sport


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG

Just saw the footage on the news boys

I'm glad you all made it back safely.

Quick question: Whose going to buy a Shark Sheild tomorrow?

Butts...


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh shit a brick guys..  

Man I cant imagine what or how I would have reacted in that situation, hopefully as well as you all did.

Glad to hear everyone is ok and will definitely be keen to hear the round up post scare from those involved.
To all the guys out there today, me thinking of ya! ;-) There are easier ways to meet hot journalists you know! :?

Just turned on the news but here in Brisbane it doesnt look like it will show, anyone recording it...?

Cheers Dave


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Mate just saw it too, that was a [email protected]#%@#@$%king big shark. I take my hat off to you for just sitting there i the yak waitin for it to go. :shock:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Great Report Murd - yup it seems that the boats out there were your angels on your wings today !!!! Really glad to hear your all safe !!!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

bro, just saw this on the news, real crap ya dacks stuff. but you guys did the right thing, karnage man oh man, getting nocked out......wow, i understand you guys are passionate about this sport but swimming with Great Whites to get it publicity is just a bit far :lol: .
watched it with my dad and hes like "what are they bloody doing floating around with sharks in the first place" i explained you where hanging onto the tinny and what not and he was like ............ok and admited defeat.
really glad you all made it out safe.

cheers


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Umm er, what do we do now??? That was a f'ing big bitey. So who still wants to go shark hunting? I know where a big one is!

David


----------



## stewart (Jun 4, 2008)

One Hobie Adventure For Sale...going cheap!! :shock:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Unfugginbelievable!!!



> We have to have a moratorium on criticism of stinkies on akff for at least a week....


I'd go a bit longer than that...months,weeks years....no more greasies from me...friendly waves and blown kisses...

God bless stinkers....

Dunno what to say, but fug me I'm glad your alright Johnny. What a story....unbelievable!!!!


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey akffers,

The other kayaker involved was Justin, my wife's cousin up from the south coast for Chrissy - we first fished Longy yesterday morning - he was so impressed he went out again this morn. He tells a chilling story of being eyeballed by the great white twice. At one point he and Johnnie were chased when they statred to paddle in after rafting up to the tinny. He could see half of the dorsal fin coming straight at him with the tail frothing the water behind. Scary shit!


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

DAMN! i just missed it by 30 seconds. Can anyone find a link on the net?


----------



## domn8r (Nov 8, 2007)

Holy f%$k :shock: :shock: 
Always wanted to try offshore with you guys but the wife just saw the footage on 7 and said "F$%k NO"
Good to see you guys are ok. Looks like the stink boats have earned a tick in the good guys column. ;-) 
Karnage did you get lady in red's number? 8) You were definitely cool, calm & collected.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: :shock: really sends a shiver down my spine.....
I've heard of Longy have a few resident GW but I kept telling myself " there a divers in these waters all the time....wouldnt a shark go after them first ? ;-) "

I dont know about Karnage, but I'm shit scared of sharks ! I would high tail it out of there if someone said they saw a fin or was bumped....
I just cant imagine what I would have done if that happened to me. Right now, Im thinking I would sell the Adventure and change to a Sport or something for lakes and rives... :? 
Maybe with a few days behind us, cooler heads prevail..... start thinking of a shark shield......never go to Longy alone !!!!

I missed channel 7 footage....anyone know of youtube or other links ?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

That news story was great (obviously a bad situation but you know what I mean). Really glad to hear you all got out ok and good on you all for rafting up with the stinker. Definitely might have been a different story if you guys didn't keep your cool! Hopefully it will turn up on the 7 news site. If it does it might be possible for it to make its way onto youtube. Hopefully someone recorded that would be the easiest way.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

well done staying cool guys. It got my heart racing and I just saw it on the news!


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

Holy crap !!!!!!

Glad you guys are all ok. And I'm going fishing in the morning :? I'll spend more time looking over my shoulder. :shock:

Swampy


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

did anyone mention akff or hint it to the news reporter? if so then i agree with *kraley* (i think) in relation to putting stuff on your pics, especially you murd.
i have to stop replying to this thread :lol:


----------



## Pete B (Dec 4, 2006)

Odd start to the day...

sat in the car waiting for the fog to clear ... saw a few yakkers go out but felt the fog must lift soon... didn't want to get run over by a boat or get lost at sea...

Anyway finally launched at 6.30ish... paddled out as I could see a bit more and felt it would burn off quick..

Found the fleet of vessels out there and bent rods galore...

Wasnt long before I had aching arms too... lost count after a few hours..

No keepers and was busted off by a few unstoppables.

Came in with Ash before the drama (BTW what time did this happen?) and thanks mate for the other half of your kingy... will BBQ tonight..

Murd I thought it was dangerous in the top end... it would appear LR is far more sketchy...

Amazing morning out in the soup...


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Saw the lead up to the news bulletin, NSW kayakers, Great White, then a couple of clips, - shit that looks like Johnny. Then the full news clip, jeez that's Steve in the water..... Came home to read the post, your reports paint a far scarier picture than the news. Thank god everyone made it back safely - I think I'll be giving Longy a miss tomorrow. Maybe time to have a play in middle harbour instead. 
Scary scary stuff ..........


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

Guys, good to see no one was hurt! Hopefully you guys are still willing to head offshore, and not be too disturbed by the whole ordeal.



karnage said:


> i saw the shark cruise past johnny, murd and another yaker(fogot name?) and then appear a meter to the right of me. i took off as fast as i could but it done a u-turn and
> grazed the side of the yak and tiped me in!


I'm not a shark expert, but this is probably the last thing you should have done. Sharks prey generally swims away as fast as it can. I wasn't there, so just going to make some assumptions but: In taking off as fast as possible you probably started making a bit of a wake behind you, and would have certainly grabbed the sharks attention. Moving away from it would have left the shark with the thought that you might be prey. Sounds like you got a nudge to see what you're like (hard plastic mustn't have been the feeling he was after!)

I've seen some sharks near the kayak up to about 8ft, none as big as that great white. I think the best thing is to try and stay calm, and not do anything out of the normal

So, given that everyone is ok... Anyone want to borrow one of my shark traces ?? :lol:


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just seen this on brissys seven news, bloody scary but good to see everyone's alright. 
Couldn't help but laugh at the "how's ya undies boys" when there's a bloody GW in the water.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

The news report left out a lot of stuff that was said to the reporter chick. So much in fact, that i didn't even get a mention! I think they might be doing a bigger story on it later on one of the current affairs shows?

There is one thing I noticed today with the shark. My yak was basically left alone (SIK) while the hobies were targeted, especially the red one. I believe the mirage drive has a lot to do with that as it sends rapid vibrations out through the water unlike a paddle. The shark kept homing in on the drive as if it were a struggling fish. It may also view the drive as a type of seal flipper and needs to investigate. Something to consider during the next sighting...


----------



## Knuckle (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow,
What a story,
Had the fishing gear packed last night but decided to sleep in instead as i have night shift tonight. Glad to hear everyone is ok. Was out in a stink boat on Boxing day and saw a 8ft Hammer Head and thought imagine being on the Yak now. Thanks to the stink boats that attended. Well it looks like i will stay in the harbour and keep fishing in preparation for the ABT Kayak event.
Again happy that everyone is ok.
Cheers
Knuckle


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmm. In addition to my previous post (end page 3).

Probably best to stop bringing struggling fish to the kayak too But you guys probably already did that.

Wheres the video footage from the kayak :lol:


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Thank heavens you guys came out the other side of this experience in one piece. 
Narrabeen lakes looking pretty good at the moment.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i think if karnage lost his rods he should enter the tale of woe awards, im pretty sure he ll win, 
who knows maybe oprah will ring and invite you guys on her show 
and johnny cleopatra will probably want your autograph next time u buy your refrozen squid, 
now who s the bloke who says fart down your scuppa holes

pete


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Somehow i have a knack for leaving places before it turns ugly. My brother an I were with you boys this morning. Karnage we parked right next to you in the battered Hornsby Glass Ute. Anyway, we headed off for home before all the kingy action started (damn!!) but also before ****** showed up (serendipity). So happy to hear that no one was hurt and that everyone worked together so well this morning. Below are a couple of pictures I took this morning which show how thick the "pea soup" was

I don't mean to sound crass; but i would love to head out at longy tomorrow. Is there anyone heading out tomorrow morning?


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Sorry cant upload the photos.

Can anyone explain if its a Mac Issue? as i have no problem from work pc but at home the photos are not appearing after adding the attachments


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Murd did a great interview..editing and reporters -its like those abc comedies on current affair shows..create what they think is the entertaining version...I dead panned so I too was cut....perhaps we should now discuss shark shields/powerhead spears/outriggers for stability..
Murd is right-the shark loved my orange revo..was it the fins action/colour/blood of a rapidly discarded necked kingy...
I'm feelin the stress now afterwards


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

Couple of things I'd like to comment after reading a few things:

1. Blood coming from a fish at your yak, would have brought the shark over to investigate
2. Discarding your keepers. This isn't something I'd recommend. Assuming blood or anything isn't coming from the fish and into the water (which, if they're in your hull is unlikely) then this might be a bad thing to do. Ever think that you're feeding the shark and thus keeping it interested in you?


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I've wondered about the fins making the yak more interesting - then there's the burley from the discarded kingfish (but if you're going to be tipped over, you wouldn't want your days catch floating around you either). Reading everyone's post, it certainly appeared that the shark was checking each and everything out, maybe hoping for a whale carcass, or a large seal, rather than an oversized soft plastic ? The divers would have been pretty lucky too. 
One for the safety topic I think.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hogans Ghost thats really scarey, and even more than scarey, if you sight a shark at sea you would normally expect that it would just keep on trucking and not worry about you on a kayak, but to have the bloody great thing bumping yaks and charging kayaks moving off scares the living crap outa me , thats the end of my nights sleep :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

one bite and the yak may submerge...
hobie yaks slosh bait/blood residues often in the footwell...I didn't want any shark attention..I just did what I thought best at the time


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Glad you guys are OK. They're some scary mothers those GW's. They'll stalk you, herd you and basically test you out which lets you know exactly where you sit in the food chain :shock: .

I'd like to offer thanks to the drivers of the tinnys that helped out too 8) . Tinny drivers do get thrown some stick (and in the cases involved lots of times deserve it) but this shows that like in any other activity, sport or life situation there are bad guys and there are good guys.

That reporter does look rather fetching  .

Cheers
Mike


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad to hear you blokes are ok, missed the newson tv, but feel for the family of the chap in WA.
'If you are gunna catch fish thet big better get a bigger set of lip grippers!!'


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow. Is this rubbing feeding behaviour or curiosity? Not making light of this at all, just strikes me as curious as I thought when a GW strikes it comes up from below and haven't read about them rubbing alongside potential prey. Also wondering what difference a switched off sharkshield (I mostly just have mine there ready to switch on but am now thinking twice about just having it running) would have made to Karnage - all happened so fast! What saved him was getting back in quick and a tinny. Have also thought it would make sense to paddle rather than peddle in bitey's presence... Am curiously reassured that the shark took the time to introduce himself with rubs and bumps and eyeballing and didn't just launch into lunch although presumably he's now educated so can't assume he will act this way next time, and now I'm not so reassured. I will be doing a bit of googling over the next little while regarding GW behaviour...

Bottom line: extreme relief and am very grateful nobody got hurt.

Johnny where does one find powerhead spears and do they come in double barrel? Ehehe not at all funny but nervous relief can not be easily expressed without some witless witticism. Thank God you guys are all right!!!

Enough. Now I'm decompensating.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave73 said:


> Just turned on the news but here in Brisbane it doesnt look like it will show,


Dave it was shown on Brisbane 7 as I have had a few phone calls from mates who saw it on the news...I also missed it, and have Sky News on now and hope they might show the Ch 7 clip on their next bulletin.

To all involved out there today glad you all came through the whole episode OK, not much else can be said here as no doubt the armchair experts will now appear in droves ;-)


----------



## mrwoodo (Nov 5, 2008)

The footage from the tinnie was amazing. The thing was massive! Also amazing seeing everyone quite calm and collected, considering the circumstances. I know I'd lose it.

December photo contest late entrant???


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

is anyone from sydney planing on filming the news story? here we only got a cut down version of the video and that was it.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Johnny where does one find powerhead spears and do they come in double barrel?


I think they are illegal these days, I considered one for the tinny once, however the first thing a shark does when hit is go into a wild thrashing spasm and having 4mtr of GWS doing that next to a small boat, let alone a yak made common sense pervail and I gave the powerhead a miss.


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

That's insane footage. I have no idea what I would have done although I am damn sure brown boardies would be prefered for the TV interview if I made it to shore.

I don't think my parents or g/friend will be letting me hit clovelly without a shark shield anymore. Not that this is likely however just to mitigate the risk. I like fishing but I like living more.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

occy said:


> Anyway, back to business. This is supposed to be a trip report isn't it. ;-) So how about you guys let us know what ya all caught, other than a bloody 5 metre Great White. :twisted:


Occy,

My second ever best day at Longy. (hard to top the day of the 110cm brute).
I found the fish in roughly the same area as had been firing over the past few weeks (GPS baby  ).
Stopped counting in double figures and think it was 20+ if not 25 kingies for the day.
All were caught on jigs and on a heavy drag I could feel every tail beat.
Got done over twice (once on the lighter gear and once on the heavy stuff)
Landed two 70-80cm models.
Left about 10-15 mins before all the 'fun' started.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

Guys just remember if you head offshore, you've no doubt already been spotted by some BIG sharks. You just didn't see them.

Don't really mind if you guys disagree with anything I've said, just trying to offer some advice on what others can do differently if the situation ever arises. I think if people are heading offshore a lot, its better to have the mindset of "when it happens to me" as opposed "if it happens to me".

Dodge: Hopefully you weren't referring to me?

Wrasse: Even if that shark knows that a kayak isn't food now, there's still more than enough out there that haven't inspected a kayak. Some sharks do give things a bump to test if the item is a potential feed. Another method they also employ is a (relative to what they can do!) gentle bite to test. Thankfully for Karnage it was just a bump.

I think the best thing to do is to present a boring as possible image to the shark, distinct from any potential prey. It has been shown before that a group of swimmers in the water with a shark (great white in the case of the video), the one to get attacked was the one swimming away as fast as possible.

Edit:

Poly, sounds like a good session fishing!


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/a/-/local/5234397/shark-menaces-kayakers-sydney/
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,24848177-29277,00.html


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

oh frrrk that.
glad you guys are ok but lt me say it again ffffrrrk.good on the stinkboaters .
i want to see the footage no doubt it will turn up on youtube.

cheers 
craig


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dunno how you guys held it together , its a monumental effort especially Karnage and Johnny , all of you guys certainly have guts , my pulse rate has gone way up just reading about it , so how you all stayed calm in a situation like that is just sheer courage , well done guys , you certainly are all brave men :shock: :shock:


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll see what I can turn up regarding power heads as I am not so sure they are illegal so much as you need a license to purchase the ammo and maybe another to operate. they are simple to make if you have access to a lathe, but you want to make sure they are legal to own in your area before you go getting/making one.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Crikey, what an experience that must have been. I think we all knew this was coming - it was only really a matter of time - it's a relief to know that everyone came through unscathed. Haven't seen the footage yet but the morbid side of me is curious to check it out.



> I think if people are heading offshore a lot, its better to have the mindset of "when it happens to me" as opposed "if it happens to me".


I agree absolutely. I definitely have a 'when it happens' mentality and have prepared myself mentally for such an encounter some time ago (I did exactly the same when I started riding motorbikes). That's not to say I wouldn't get a good fright, but I certainly wouldn't be shocked by it. Sounds like all of the guys involved kept their cool in this instance as well.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Powerheads - Not legal at all in any state for any reason. I'm only 90% on that though.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/fisheries/pdf_ ... tina_river

SA power head regs at the bottom. However you do need a license to purchase ammo.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I have never seen so many yakkers online before. AKFF servers must be going into meltdown!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

and the fact that there are 26 "guests" online


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm feeling like a shark shield is a must have, like a fish finder now.
Top effort gents.


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

For those discussing power heads etc, the GWS is a protected species, not as protected as the **** sapien, but none the less protected.


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

WOW!!!
Huge news. Haven't seen the footage yet but will be staying up to see if it's on late news! 
Glad to see everyone came out alright! I was reading though the report thinking wow they saw a big shark. Then that changed to holy crap someone got tipped in by a shark!! That's crazy!! That must have been the longest minute of your life karnage!!!
I think i'll put the burley pot idea on the backburner! Don't wanna stir up something bigger than i bargained for!
Good luck to anyone posting a thread now! everything will seem boring and slow compared to this thread!!

Stephen


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Duane said:


> For those discussing power heads etc, the GWS is a protected species, not as protected as the **** sapien, but none the less protected.


it was self defence officer...honest...


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

They are, however, if under attack, and genuine attack - I'm 100% sure you'll get no time/fine...


----------



## usernametaken (Sep 24, 2007)

that's crazy stuff guys, glad you all got through it unscathed. Hard to know what to do in a panicked state, paddle the hell away, sit quietly, keep fish, discard fish ... You all survived the encounter so I guess you didn't do too many things wrong ... although here's a helpful tip, don't drop your dead fish out of the yak, throw them over next to somebody elses 

I thought the news piece ( QLD ) was pretty balanced, you'd expect them to make a big deal out of the 'idiots floating around on esky lids', but they didn't have a go at the idea of kayaks offshore that I noticed.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

usernametaken said:


> but they didn't have a go at the idea of kayaks offshore that I noticed.


Not yet.....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

News/recorded: Sorry - I was on a course all day today; I'll set 7 news to record for the next couple of days, just in case there's a repeat performance.

Anyone else manage to pick it up on a dvd recorder, tivo, or similar?

Red.


----------



## Barnsie (Sep 8, 2007)

Gday. I have it still recorded on my IQ. I have no idea how to get it to the computer, so i will do the dodgy and film from the TV to the camera and upload it if anyone is interested. (Is there a way to go direct from IQ to computer without a DVD burner?)

Barnsie


----------



## Knuckle (Apr 2, 2008)

Barnsie,
No idea on the technical question, but i would love to see the footage mate thanks.
Cheers
Knuckle


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

WOW, I used to go game fishing with my old man and dead set, that thing is as big as a pic of a GW from years ago with a Whaler shark in it's mouth that was in Fishing mags for years. I was fishing not far from that pic and we were in a 35 Bertram and we were shocked.

Just about every relo has commented to me asking the same question. "Are you going to be fishing like that?" I had top be honest and say not at the moment. But once I get more kayak confidence you cant say no to everything.

Glad to hear everyone is ok, I have only been a member here a few weeks but I saw the footage and then saw the camaraderie on here. This place is like a big family and I know that if I ever need help on or off the water others will help out. Glad I am a member.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

occy said:


> Anyway, back to business. This is supposed to be a trip report isn't it. ;-) So how about you guys let us know what ya all caught, other than a bloody 5 metre Great White. :twisted:


this is the best i can do occy. i haver discovered that my olympus sw725 wasnt really waterproof as its now dead  so i cant get a pic of the little 44cm samson or 35cm snapper. did get a pic of my first legal king since the 110cm hoodlum. i find it very hard to get past the thousands of rats down there.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Barnsie said:


> Is there a way to go direct from IQ to computer without a DVD burner?


Yes... but it's an arse, and means voiding your warranty. The dodgy method might be our best bet I reckon.

News coverage:
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,24 ... public_rss
http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/sha ... 98528.html
http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/s ... 21,00.html
http://www.ausfish.com.au/vforum/showth ... p?p=945795

[edit: more]

http://www.hobiecat.com/community/viewt ... aa8af31807
http://fishraider.com.au/Invision/index ... ntry280315
http://forum.surfermag.com/forum/showfl ... in=1507710
http://www.canberratimes.com.au/news/lo ... 95887.aspx

Red.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow - good work co-operating as well as you did in that situation fellas, a truly hairy situation. Interesting that a lot of people are saying they would have just freaked out in the same situation - I think I would have as well but it's hard to tell. Jonny/Karnage/Murd, if before yesterday you were asked "how would you handle being accosted by a 5m gws in your yak" what would the answer have been?

My favourite quote so far is from Murd though ;-) :lol:



murd said:


> ... It may also view the drive as a type of seal flipper and needs to investigate. *Something to consider during the next sighting.*..


I'll keep that in mind, and it will no doubt be at the forefront of my thinking next time i'm approached by a 5m gw :lol: ;-) ;-)

Non-jokingly though - a possibly important lesson for you hobie peddelers. But with no paddle it leaves zero options so whats the answer?


----------



## hoges007 (Dec 6, 2007)

just read the story online at smh... WOW... had heard about the poor guy over at WA yesterday, but hadn't heard anything about this. glad you guys are ok and that there was help on hand. had been reading all the reports over the last few weeks about kingies at longy and had been thinking i need to get out there.. hmm.. not so sure now.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Holy Crap :shock:

I had the car packed and the yak on the roof to hit Longy that morning but decided to sleep in and do Balmoral later. Glad I did :shock: Also noted the Shark Shield's battery wasn't charged the night before and made the decision to not bother charging it "as I won't need it out at Longy". Lesson learned!

Man am I glad you guys are ok. Terrifying stuff. The question now is whether the GW is a resident or was just passing through.

JT


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Whoaa thankfully you blokes are alright - I would've thought Murd would fire a few pot shots at em  ;-) ;-) . Looks like crocs are the least of your worries eh?


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

After hitting Longy hard with Karnage, Johnny, Murd and the boys over the past couple of weeks, I took the lazy option of two days fishing from a houseboat moored at Pittwater, no yak, and totally disconnected from the outside world. Was woken at dawn this morning from my slumber by a screaming drag from the livey rod. Had to get out of bed to bring it in - a 72cm kingy. Yum! Wondered if the plastic navy was getting any action at Longy. Went back to warm bed. Next - 68 cm salmon. Had breakfast.

Hmmmm - just got home, and checked the reports on the computer - shhhaaaaaaaarrrrkkk!!!! (Or is this that fffaaarrkkkk!!!!!). I know a school bronzie can grab some attention - and am amazed what you guys will do to attract the beach babes. This is serious overkill - getting yourselves tapped around like a marineland beach ball by a GW shark, and hitting national (international) headline news!

Karnage, I know what its like being in the drink, and trying to roll the yak back over, but my motivation for speed was getting back to the boil. Can't imagine the sheer terror of splashing in the drink knowing massive bitey actually knocked you in.

Johnny, being followed must have been annoying. Were you friendly, or did you shout: "fark off - I'm trolling lines"?

Murd - same old, same old, for you mate - the GW must have avoided you because your battered green canoe looks so much like a bull salty.

Glad to see you all made it in unscathed, with the yak fishing story to rival Paulo's marlin.

(Me? I might continue fishing from the safety of my bed in future).


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

The media have got most of the story a bit mangled...there were 5 kayakers...etc..
Can we say thanks on "fishraider" to Quintrex 6.0 who rescued 3 of us...to Northern Beaches Fencing tinny for saving 2 of us..and to the pro's who thankfully decided to charge when i yelled [as we cruised away from the boat ]when the shark went for me and justin[will join hopefully akff]?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

The 6.0 owner was a member of fishraider, Johnny? Let me know if so, and we can probably organise something.

Roberta's a member there, as is karnage. If you can find a username, pass it on.

Red.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I think so-I think he mentioned it as he hooned for the ramp...
Murd met him today...
I would like to thank him-ideally collectively for Henry,Justin and myself...he came from 100metres away-got Henry and saw the threat off to me and Justin when we left the corral of boat/kayaks to make a break together for shore...thanks to the pro fishoes too


----------



## Barnsie (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey fella's, have not managed to copy it accross with sound yet, but if you click on the link below, mid way down on the right hand side is the film footage of it thanks to the Daily Telegraph. Click it and make it full screen! Cheers Barnsie

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/s ... 21,00.html


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Arpie: Any chance of asking on fishraider for an ident?

Red.


----------



## mickldo (Nov 29, 2008)

Holy ####

I'm glad all of you guys are alright.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Truly hair raising stuff guys. I saw it on the news as well and straight away said to my brother that I bet it's guys from AKFF and there would be plenty of reports about it.

As everyone has said - glad your all ok and my god, what a story. You'll be telling that for years. Who knows, you might make yourselves a few $$$ out of telling the story.

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## DAC (Aug 29, 2008)

V glad you all shaped up alright.
Not looking forward to any similar experience personally, but always expect the unexpected.
Sounds like heading out at LR tomorrow with avayak & sbd, wish us luck.


----------



## Hakamike (Jan 1, 2012)

G'day everybody at AFKK from outback Aus. I'm new here, I joined up so I could follow my younger brother: PhilC's exploits. Yea, I'm mad about fishing just like Phil. Until recently I've mainly fished the surf rocks and beaches but I'm getting too old to keep rockhopping, it's dangerous and I've seen my fair share of rock fisherman get into trouble through lack of experience, due caution or fitness. I think it's time to retire my shoes with the rockplates attached.

I'm in the market for a kayak, with the fishing mecca of the Menindee lakes and the Darling river just an hour from Broken Hill where I live. I also intend to chase Snapper and Kingies in the Spencer Gulf which is real White Pointer territory and only a few hours drive away. I spotted a couple of Pointers while rockhopping down around Port Lincoln back in '05 when I used to live and fish there. I was able to land a good size hammerhead from one of the remote beaches on the southern tip of Eyre Peninsula once as well. I hope I never get that close to one in a kayak. I'm guessing the same strategy as an encounter with a large snake will be my instinctive reaction: Stay the hell still till it moves away... Some of my best fishing in recent years has been chasing Australian Salmon from the rocks and beaches of the west coast of Eyre Peninsula. Practically every fisherman and surfer I've met on that remote coast has a White Pointer story. In Port Lincoln you can even pay to jump on a boat to go outside specifically to chum up and see Pointers in the wild. I never did that.
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?q=po...n+South+Australia&gl=au&sqi=2&t=h&z=7&vpsrc=6

I was spending a leisurely afternoon reading through my brother's threads and posts when I got to this thread. I did a bit of a search on the story and I have managed to find some good youtube footage of the original news report that I don't think is already linked to this thread.






I'm glad everybody involved was OK.


----------



## nanook (Aug 8, 2011)

Bloody hell just saw the footage...glad you guys are all ok ,lucky he was full of those kingies you lot had been getting, the kings have hit pitwater so think i'll stay there till i have a crew to hit longreef with, might feel a bit safer on theAI but you never know,again glad you guys made it home safe.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey nanook, this happened a couple of years ago, nothing to be alarmed at now  Well to be fair it could happen at any time though!
There's a few of us who hit longreef most weekends at this time of the year so you're welcome to come out with us all. Just post in the upcoming trips section or PM me and I'll see who's going out and when. 
Paul


----------



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

my god!!!Great to hear that you guys are okay!!! By a chance, anyone had the shark shield on?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Just like to reassure all concerned that everything is jim dandy with all the boys, seeing as this was three years ago. Steve's gone into a retirement home in Dungog, Murd bought the (croc) farm, and Johnny's the official dentist to a Las Vegas transvestite circus (so he can't show his face on television).

I might lock this thread now, although if anyone has a sensible post to add, they can pm me and I'll be delighted to open it for them  .


----------

